# First tries at pendants



## micharms (Jul 14, 2009)

I've really liked the pendants that everyone has been posting and thought I'd try my hand at a couple. Here are my first 2 attempts-maple burl and birdseye maple.

I'm wondering if the chain looks too light for the pendants and whether or not I should use something more 'robust.' Let me know what you think.

Michael


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice pendants, I will need to try these.

I think most folk use cord or lether thong rather than a chain


----------



## louisbry (Jul 14, 2009)

Your pendants are nice and the wood is exceptional.  I can not comment too much about the chain.  My personal preference would be a thin leather material.   Perhaps a clasp would help the chain fit.  You better get an opinion from some of the ladies.


----------



## micharms (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I need to do some more thinking about the chain. I have a fair quantity of it since I used to use it for pendant watches but have quit making those. I'm not sure of the availability of other materials because we are a relatively small city and the choices of stores is somewhat limited.

Michael


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 14, 2009)

If your going to do the chain look for some gold wire to wrap around the pendant a few times and make a loop to hold the chain.  But as is that chain is too bulky for the pendant.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice but I think the thin leather looks the best.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice looking pendants, and great looking finish.

I think the chain looks fine, but would suggest a jumpring for the transition from the pendant to the chain.

  -Barry


----------



## hazard (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking good.  nice finish.  What did you use for the finish.

Chris


----------



## hewunch (Jul 14, 2009)

Great job! Those look great!


----------



## micharms (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I had thought about a jump ring but it would have to be pretty big and also availability here is a problem. I might try some with the leather cord to see if one style or the other sells better around here.

Hans - thanks for the great tutorial! It helped a lot in getting me started.

I'm trying out some other woods but wanted to try hardening them first. Once the blanks are dry I'll get them turned and post more photos.

Michael


----------



## hewunch (Jul 15, 2009)

micharms said:


> Hans - thanks for the great tutorial! It helped a lot in getting me started.
> 
> Michael



Happy to help!


----------



## Bill Daniels (Jul 15, 2009)

I read that you are going to harden some more wood for making pendants.  Is that the same thing as stabilizing? What do you use?
Bill Daniels, new guy and still learning


----------



## micharms (Jul 15, 2009)

Chris - the finish is CA - it does take some time but I am pleased with the results.

Bill - the stuff I'm trying is PC-Petrifier wood hardener. It is the only thing available to me here in Owen Sound. I'm hoping to be able to turn the samples and post pictures tomorrow.

Michael


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 19, 2009)

If you soaked the wood in Minwax hardner it would help to make it stronger.


----------



## micharms (Jul 19, 2009)

Unfortunately no one here sells the Minwax hardener anymore. Home Depot used to but for some reason doesn't. I'm going to see if i can get some special ordered because the other stuff I tried didn't work well. It is a water-based product and of course ended up causing cracking and warping and didn't seem to really accomplish what I was after.

Michael


----------

